# trouble mounting ext2fs



## bondis (Mar 2, 2010)

Hi, 

My ext. networked hdd broke (acctually it was the powersupply) 
I put the hdd in my FreeBSD machine (8-RELEASE) but I have problems mounting it.


```
FreeBSD# mount -t ext2fs /dev/ad14s2 /mnt
mount: /dev/ad14s2 : Invalid argument
```


```
FreeBSD# tail /var/log/messages
Mar  2 23:28:44 FreeBSD kernel: ext2fs: ad14s2: wrong magic number 0xffff (expected 0xef53)
Mar  2 23:29:08 FreeBSD kernel: ext2fs: ad14s2: wrong magic number 0xffff (expected 0xef53)
```
I guess this is the problem, but I dont know what I should do about it


```
FreeBSD# ls -l /dev/ad14* 
crw-r-----  1 root  operator    0,  94 Mar  2 23:08 /dev/ad14
crw-r-----  1 root  operator    0,  96 Mar  2 23:32 /dev/ad14s1
crw-r-----  1 root  operator    0,  97 Mar  2 23:32 /dev/ad14s2
crw-r-----  1 root  operator    0, 100 Mar  2 23:32 /dev/ad14s5
crw-r-----  1 root  operator    0, 101 Mar  2 23:32 /dev/ad14s6
crw-r-----  1 root  operator    0, 102 Mar  2 23:32 /dev/ad14s7
crw-r-----  1 root  operator    0, 103 Mar  2 23:32 /dev/ad14s8
crw-r-----  1 root  operator    0, 104 Mar  2 23:32 /dev/ad14s9
```


```
FreeBSD# fdisk ad14
******* Working on device /dev/ad14 *******
parameters extracted from in-core disklabel are:
cylinders=620181 heads=16 sectors/track=63 (1008 blks/cyl)

Figures below won't work with BIOS for partitions not in cyl 1
parameters to be used for BIOS calculations are:
cylinders=620181 heads=16 sectors/track=63 (1008 blks/cyl)

Media sector size is 512
Warning: BIOS sector numbering starts with sector 1
Information from DOS bootblock is:
The data for partition 1 is:
sysid 5 (0x05),(Extended DOS)
    start 63, size 2008062 (980 Meg), flag 0
	beg: cyl 0/ head 1/ sector 1;
	end: cyl 124/ head 254/ sector 63
The data for partition 2 is:
sysid 131 (0x83),(Linux native)
    start 2008125, size 623129220 (304262 Meg), flag 0
	beg: cyl 125/ head 0/ sector 1;
	end: cyl 1023/ head 254/ sector 63
The data for partition 3 is:
<UNUSED>
The data for partition 4 is:
<UNUSED>
```

From the size the /dev/ad14s2 should be correct, and the disk mounts directly on a liveCD with linux (unfortunatley I dont have another usb disk so I can copy the files from this disk).

Im quite new to freebsd so I can be way off in my initial troubbleshooting...


----------



## fronclynne (Mar 3, 2010)

If I were guessing, *s2 might be an extended partition (& fdisk is acting weird about stuff) with the logical *s[5-9] carrying your various filesystems.  Have you tried the caveman method of just one-at-a-time mounting each of *s[5-9]?

(I am hereby guessing that ad14s6 is sysid 0x82, if you ever come to Philadelphia (should I have the misfortune of still living here) I will buy you at least one beer* if I am wrong)


*subject to applicable laws and at the most terrifying filthy irish hole I can find in South Philly


----------

